# Microsoft Edge vs FireFox which uses the most resources?



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

I'm finding in All cases that EDGE browser is way less resource intensive. I find FF uses more Ram and also utilizes the hard-drive where Edge does not. Here is a screen shot of Task Manager while streaming the exact same things (LIVE) same settings.

Windows 10 Creators








FF is using twice the Ram and utilizing the hard-drive (unneeded wear)  and has way MORE CPU usage too! BAD!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2017)

I'm guessing the video is GPU accelerated in Edge where it is not in Firefox.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2017)

Tbh I use Edge all the time and works great for me. 

I used to use FF faithfully on w7 but on w10 I didn't bother changing browsers.. however W10 creator version I didn't like the changes to Edge and rolled back to the anniversary version.


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

I love the fact that it (EDGE) loads everything in to the Ram and not using the hard drive. Nice!


----------



## RejZoR (May 3, 2017)

Edge is more integrated into an OS. So, it's not comparable because there are things behind the scenes you're not even seeing. I do have to give credit to Edge for accelerating everything properly where EVERYONE else use some god damn GPU blacklists which are total garbage and make browsers run on CPU which could also be the reason for high resource usage (as already mentioned).


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Edge is more integrated into an OS. So, it's not comparable because there are things behind the scenes you're not even seeing. I do have to give credit to Edge for accelerating everything properly where EVERYONE else use some god damn GPU blacklists which are total garbage and make browsers run on CPU which could also be the reason for high resource usage (as already mentioned).


Yeah but even if  not all resources are showing for EDGE, the total resource usage is far higher with FF than EDGE and there is no hiding that.


----------



## Halo3Addict (May 3, 2017)

I used FF exclusively maybe 2-3 years ago, then it started locking up constantly while watching videos and was incredibly annoying.

Now I use Opera, but it's still not the best. Was thinking of giving Vivaldi a try but I don't think I could live without the extensions.


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

I wish MS had offerings for EDGE on other platforms so I could test it on something other than Windows 10. It would show an even clearer over view.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2017)

I dunno why any of you use ANYTHING but, Edge. Best browser on the market hands down.

Chrome is a MASSIVE rescores hog.
Firefox was good like 15 years ago.

Guys let go of the past. Use Edge.


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno why any of you use ANYTHING but, Edge. Best browser on the market hands down.
> 
> Chrome is a MASSIVE rescores hog.
> Firefox was good like 15 years ago.
> ...



I have no choice but to agree with you 100%!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

how does one go about changing the Default search engine for Edge?? i see the option to change it, but it just shows Bing, and the options to remove/change, but i cant get anything to happen, the option are shaded out or something isnt right...
*
*edit*

it turns out You have to actually navigate to the site for the search engine You want to use... i.e. www.google.com for google, etc. for those who find themselves in a similar situation.*


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2017)

Edge is amazin if you have kiddos, limit/track what they see.


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno why any of you use ANYTHING but, Edge. Best browser on the market hands down.
> 
> Chrome is a MASSIVE rescores hog.
> Firefox was good like 15 years ago.
> ...



but whose gonna use my ram its gonna be wasted


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

Heres a little Comparison of YouTube on FF & edge @ the same time. notice the performance of Edge as compared to FF in Dropped frames.  bandwidth is lower on FF. odd, dunno if it makes any difference, tho. ill have to run em for a while each and see for real/

I watched a 4K video for 10 or so minutes, and never saw a single dropped frame. buffer health is Excellent on Edge TBH too. I have to admit my "fear" of M$ flavored browsers (mainly fueled by a decade of Internet Explorer) aside.... I cant lie.....Edge is pretty damn decent. 10/10 bananas


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 3, 2017)

should compare Firefox & Chrome, then we'll see a good comparison. Still on Anniversary Update here. Creators Update didn't impress me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I wish MS had offerings for EDGE on other platforms so I could test it on something other than Windows 10. It would show an even clearer over view.


Edge runs on the Universal Windows Platform which relies heavily on Windows Presentation Foundation.  WPF never even got ported into Mono because it relies heavily on DirectX.  In other words, there's virtually zero chance it will ever get ported to any platform other than Windows.



jboydgolfer said:


> Heres a little Comparison of YouTube on FF & edge @ the same time. notice the performance of Edge as compared to FF in Dropped frames.  bandwidth is lower on FF. odd, dunno if it makes any difference, tho. ill have to run em for a while each and see for real/
> 
> I watched a 4K video for 10 or so minutes, and never saw a single dropped frame. buffer health is Excellent on Edge TBH too. I have to admit my "fear" of M$ flavored browsers (mainly fueled by a decade of Internet Explorer) aside.... I cant lie.....Edge is pretty damn decent. 10/10 bananas


UWP natively supports GPU accelerated MP4 AVC1 which you were watching there.


----------



## natr0n (May 3, 2017)

Firefox 64bit work great never have issues. People who have issues most likely from unstable systems.


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> should compare Firefox & Chrome, then we'll see a good comparison. Still on Anniversary Update here. Creators Update didn't impress me.


Honestly my motive is more about bringing awareness to the fact of how good EDGE really is. I would have included Chrome in the comparison but I refuse to install it on my rig.  





natr0n said:


> Firefox 64bit work great never have issues. People who have issues most likely from unstable systems.



True but at the expense of added resources compared to EDGE.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2017)

Been saying Edge was awesome since day one. But, since I said it....and its MS no one wanted to listen. You guys understand if I am not trolling I am telling the truth. I don't just make up shit......unless I'm trolling. Very few can tell the difference. Clue is what I say can be backed up by third party sources that are legit. Not some random blog. You know I aint trolling when people that normally don't chime in agree with me.

LEARN THE DIFFERENCE PEOPLE!​


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

Ill never forgive myself for not taking @TheMailMan78 seriously.  . Please excuse me , im going to put my hand in the blender as penitence


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill never forgive myself for not taking @TheMailMan78 seriously.  . Please excuse me , im going to put my hand in the blender as penitence


Just accept the power that is Mailman. His knowledge will heal you. Bask in the glory of DEEZ NUTZ and be saved.


----------



## REAYTH (May 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill never forgive myself for not taking @TheMailMan78 seriously.  . Please excuse me , im going to put my hand in the blender as penitence


youtube please


----------



## Countryside (May 3, 2017)

I have seen Firefox use twice as that amount you are having with only 3 tabs in use.

A while ago they had a problem with nasty memory leaks its seems that they have not learned form it.

I remember the times when my browser used 30mb of ram oh that was long time ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2017)

30 MB?  Psssh, IE5.5 didn't use more than 5.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2017)

I disagree, edge looks like crap, sick of them pushing this horrid look with big simplistic cartoony looking buttons through everything these days but I guess it does make it easier for idiots which makes up 90% of their demographic, also I have edge open with 2 tabs and it's using 6 processes and close to 500Mb RAM....


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I disagree, edge looks like crap, sick of them pushing this horrid look with big simplistic cartoony looking buttons through everything



 I don't think anyone was claiming  that it looks any better than another specific browser, but rather that it functions better.  In my opinion it's a bit too soon for me to say it does or does not function better or worse at least not with more testing.as far as the appearance, I'm not too hot on it. But I'm a creature of habit, I only really like fire fox


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't think anyone was claiming  that it looks any better than another specific browser, but rather that it functions better.  In my opinion it's a bit too soon for me to say it does or does not function better or worse at least not with more testing.as far as the appearance, I'm not too hot on it. But I'm a creature of habit, I only really like fire fox


I was also referring to the comments about it using less resources hence my picture showing 500Mb RAM usage with just 2 tabs open, how the hell did we use to browse the web with 1GB/single core machines and before!! my first PC was Pentium 1 133mhz or something along those lines, 2nd was Pentium 2 233mhz, pron was a patient game back in them days, 30 seconds to download a jpeg bit by bit waiting for it to be drawn in segments on the screen


----------



## alucasa (May 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ill never forgive myself for not taking @TheMailMan78 seriously.  . Please excuse me , im going to put my hand in the blender as penitence



Holy Thighs, the end is really nigh.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

Currently, I'm using iPhone dictation to post these comments as I've already completed my above mentioned task. Stumping my way to "post reply"



NdMk2o1o said:


> NdMk2o1o said:
> 
> 
> > NdMk2o1o said:
> ...



^^check it out, a reply in a reply^ 
Are you saying that You DONT Miss the days of 56k, and your body weight in AOL disc's showing up in the mail monthly? (oh wait, your not from the US.....You guys didnt have AOL then did you) consider yourself lucky.


----------



## alucasa (May 3, 2017)

In Canada, I still got AOL CDs from time to time, probably not as frequent as you guys in states tho.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2017)

I use whatever. I don't care. One thing is for sure, all browsers will be better off once Flash is expunged from the internet. Don't matter what browser I use, eventually it will have one issue or another with Flash.


----------



## biffzinker (May 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> how does one go about changing the Default search engine for Edge?? i see the option to change it, but it just shows Bing, and the options to remove/change, but i cant get anything to happen, the option are shaded out or something isnt right...
> *
> *edit*
> 
> it turns out You have to actually navigate to the site for the search engine You want to use... i.e. www.google.com for google, etc. for those who find themselves in a similar situation.*


Even better search engine to switch is DuckDuckGo instead of Google.
https://www.duckduckgo.com/


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

erocker said:


> I use whatever. I don't care. One thing is for sure, all browsers will be better off once Flash is expunged from the internet. Don't matter what browser I use, eventually it will have one issue or another with Flash.



 Seeing as how you're _such a big fan of flash_, you should try watching HBOgo sometime , see if that improves your view of it

http://play.hbogo.com

It took me 1hour & 35minutes to watch an hour long commercial free episode of true dtetctive due to crashes, freezing ,& allover jackshittery


----------



## DRDNA (May 3, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I disagree, edge looks like crap, sick of them pushing this horrid look with big simplistic cartoony looking buttons through everything these days but I guess it does make it easier for idiots which makes up 90% of their demographic, also I have edge open with 2 tabs and it's using 6 processes and close to 500Mb RAM....


That may be so for you but when COMPARING IT TO FIREFOX it absolutely hands down uses less resources than FF and I have tested the scenario on 3 laptops and 3 desktops and every single time EDGE hands down use less resources, which is the topic by the way 

EDIT: some TPUers frantically running FF and EDGE looking at task manager and resource monitor and found "Yes Sir EDGE sure does use less".

EDIT 2: And at work I have configured several Hot running laptops to use EDGE to help from it over heating......no dust...new paste....just some HOT running i7's.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> That may be so for you but when COMPARING IT TO FIREFOX it absolutely hands down uses less resources than EDGE and I have tested the scenario on 3 laptops and 3 desktops and every single time EDGE hands down use less resources, which is the topic by the way
> 
> EDIT: some TPUers frantically running FF and EDGE looking at task manager and resource monitor and found "Yes Sir EDGE sure does use less".
> 
> EDIT 2: And at work I have configured several Hot running laptops to use EDGE to help from it over heating......no dust...new paste....just some HOT running i7's.


Sorry for staying on topic and saying edge uses more resources, should I just bullshit to go with the crowd, nut sure I understand your point.....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 4, 2017)

Only system I have with two browsers is my server.  It doesn't have Edge because it's Server 2012 R2.  Here's IE11 versus Chrome with both browsers pointing to an HDHomeRun tuner page:




Only the expandable processes actually contain the tab I have open.  Why is Chrome running so many processors for one tab?

I just verified, opening Chrome opens all those processes.

Edit: Same page, different system, in Edge:





Edge is slightly heavier than IE11 with both consuming less resources than Chrome rendering the exact same page.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 4, 2017)

People just hate when I'm right. Its ok. I don't open my mouth unless I'm right.


----------



## alucasa (May 4, 2017)

Glad I have more than 2gb RAM.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 4, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't open my mouth unless I'm right.









Immature reply safeguards are overloading!!!!!! Diverting power to compensate


----------



## alucasa (May 4, 2017)

Kicking a man's nuts when he is down is NOT immature. It's making sure that your opponent is down and done for. It's being a perfectionist.....

I think.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Currently, I'm using iPhone dictation to post these comments as I've already completed my above mentioned task. Stumping my way to "post reply"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did, I use to get them from the supermarkets for the free month of dial up


----------



## Readlight (May 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm guessing the video is GPU accelerated in Edge where it is not in Firefox.


Firefock is beter than chrome in youtobe becouse no droped frames but ther is no vsync


----------



## Derek12 (May 4, 2017)

The best thing in Edge, IMO is its scroll

You can open the most complex site on a less powerful computer, and the scroll is still smooth as butter, while in Chrome (and its derivates) and Firefox it's more rough/jumpy/laggy



NdMk2o1o said:


> I disagree, edge looks like crap, sick of them pushing this horrid look with big simplistic cartoony looking buttons through everything these days but I guess it does make it easier for idiots which makes up 90% of their demographic, also I have edge open with 2 tabs and it's using 6 processes and close to 500Mb RAM....



Are you aware that those "cartoony" and simplistic icons, logos, etc is a trend that affects almost ALL browsers (and apps) and not only Edge

Chrome: Material design
Firefox: Australis and its succesor
Safari:  iOS 7+ look

Old day's detailed icons are well gone.


----------



## Drone (May 4, 2017)

Tried to open a pdf with edge and it died, 100% cpu usage


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> The best thing in Edge, IMO is its scroll
> 
> You can open the most complex site on a less powerful computer, and the scroll is still smooth as butter, while in Chrome (and its derivates) and Firefox it's more rough/jumpy/laggy
> 
> ...


No they don't I'm talking about the tile effect MS are pushing through all their products, unnecessarily large and simple looking, I'm talking about MS specifically and I'm also using Chrome, it's not the same or what I was talking about


----------



## Derek12 (May 4, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No they don't I'm talking about the tile effect MS are pushing through all their products, unnecessarily large and simple looking, I'm talking about MS specifically and I'm also using Chrome, it's not the same or what I was talking about



What you mean by "tile effect" in Edge

I also have Chrome and I can't see any great difference between both interfaces beyond panels in Edge


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2017)

ERazer said:


> but whose gonna use my ram its gonna be wasted



32Gb Master rayse


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> What you mean by "tile effect" in Edge
> 
> I also have Chrome and I can't see any great difference between both interfaces beyond panels in Edge


Maybe you should get your eyes checked, there not even close to being alike, anywho we digress, I dont like it that much is all....


----------



## Derek12 (May 4, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Maybe you should get your eyes checked, there not even close to being alike, anywho we digress, I dont like it that much is all....



First you said that Edge looks like crap because its buttons were "big simplistic cartoony" and I stated they are similar to Chrome's and Firefox's because minimalism has imposed.
After that you said you talked about something different called "tile effect" in Edge and I said their interfaces are similar, which is a FACT
Refused to respond to what you mean by tile effect then you blame my eyes


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> First you said that Edge looks like crap because its buttons were "big simplistic cartoony" and I stated they are similar to Chrome's and Firefox's because minimalism has imposed.
> After that you said you talked about something different called "tile effect" in Edge and I said their interfaces are similar, which is a FACT
> Refused to respond to what you mean by tile effect then you blame my eyes


if you want to keep repeating yourself please PM me instead of thread crapping, if you cant tell the difference between them well thats your problem not mine...


----------



## Filip Georgievski (May 4, 2017)

Edge's implementation of HTML5 gives it the EDGE (Get it?) over other browsers since most plugins on other browsers use a lot of resources to be constantly ready to go.
I quit using Chrome or FF since W10 came out and im loving it. Fast, responsive and not a resource hog.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Even better search engine to switch is DuckDuckGo instead of Google.
> https://www.duckduckgo.com/



I use DDG sometime but I don't have the same quick way to find my things as with Google sadly.


----------

